# السيارة المهجّنة (Hybrid car)



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

السيارة المهجّنة (Hybrid car)

مقدمة:

لكي تصبح السيارة سهلة الاستعمال ويمكن الاعتماد عليها يجب أن يتوفر فيها الأتي:

تسير على الأقل 300 ميل (482) كم بين التعبئة الكاملة لخزان الوقود 
يمكن تعبئة السيارة بالوقود بطريقة سهلة وسريعة 
تكون قادرة على مسايرة باقي السيارات على الطريق. 
والسيارة التي تسير بالبنزين يتوفر فيها ما سبق ذكره ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أنها تنتج كمية عالية من الملوثات وفي الغالب يكون لها استهلاك وقود عالي. والسيارة الكهربائية في الناحية الأخرى لا تنتج ملوثات بالمرة ولكن يمكنها أن تسير ما بين 50 إلى 100 ميل (80 إلى 161 كم) بين عملية التعبئة الكاملة للسيارة, والمشكلة في أنها تحتاج أيضاً إلى وقت كبير في عملية شحن البطارية. 

أما بالنسبة للسيارة المهجنة فيمكنها استخدام محرك بنزين اصغر من المركب بالسيارات التقليدية المسيرة بالبنزين. ويكون المحرك أكثر كفاءة من ناحية استهلاك الوقود ومن ناحية التلوث.



تركيب السيارة المهجنة:

يطلق على أي سيارة أسم سيارة مهجنة عندما تجمع بين مصدرين أو أكثر للطاقة. ويمكن تجميع مصدري الطاقة الموجودين بالسيارة المهجنة بعدة طرق. واحدة من الطرق, تعرف بالتهجين المتوازي. وهناك أيضاً النوع الأخر المسمى بالتهجين المتوالي. كما يمكن للسيارة المهجنة أن تجمع بين النوعين من التهجين في آن واحد. 



التهجين المتوازي(parallel hybrid) :

في السيارات ذات التهجين المتوازي يكون هناك خزان للوقود, الذي يمد المحرك بالبنزين. كما يوجد هناك أيضاً مجموعة من البطاريات التي تمد موتور كهربائي بالتيار المطلوب. حيث يمكن لمحرك البنزين والموتور الكهربائي إدارة مجموعة نقل الحركة في نفس الوقت ثم تدير مجموعة نقل الحركة العجلات. و يعمل محرك الكهرباء في إدارة السيارة داخل المدينة وعند السرعات البطيئة و يعمل محرك البنزين في الطرق السريعة والسرعات العالية, ويضاف عمل المحرك الكهربائي إليه في حالة صعود مرتفع أو التسارع. 



التهجين المتوالي(series hybrid) :

وعلى النقيض ففي هذا النوع من التهجين فإن محرك البنزين يقوم بإدارة مولد كهربائي بحيث يمكن للمولد أن يقوم بشحن البطارية أو إعطاء طاقة لموتور كهربائي يقوم بإدارة مجموعة نقل الحركة. وعلى هذا لا يقوم محرك البنزين بإدارة السيارة مباشرة، أنما يتولى الموتور الكهربائي ذلك. 



التهجين المجمع (متوازي و متوالي):

يمكن تصميم السيارة بحيث تستخدم التهجين المتوالي في السرعات البطيئة و تستخدم التهجين المتوازي في السرعات العالية والتسارع.



أجزاء ومكونات السيارة المهجنة:

محرك البنزين: تستخدم السيارة المهجنة محرك بنزين مشابه للمحركات الأخر الموجودة بمعظم السيارات, ولكن المحرك في السيارة المهجنة يكون أصغر ويستخدم تقنيات متقدمة لتقليل التلوث وزيادة الكفاءة. يمكن زيادة كفاءة المحركات الصغيرة باستخدام أجزاء داخلية صغيرة وخفيفة الوزن, و يساعد تقليل السرعة القصوى لدوران المحرك (حوالي 4500 لفة/ دقيقة) في استخدام تلك الأجزاء الصغيرة, وكذلك يؤدي تقليل عدد الاسطوانات, وتشغيل المحرك بالقرب من الحد الأقصى للحمل إلى زيادة كفاءة المحرك. 

خزان البنزين: يعتبر الخزان هو مخزن الطاقة اللازمة للمحرك. ويعتبر البنزين أكثر كثافة للطاقة بالمقارنة بالبطاريات. فإنه يلزم حوالي 125 كيلوجراماً من البطاريات لتخزين نفس الطاقة الموجودة في 1 لتر(0.800 كيلوجرام) من البنزين. 

الموتور الكهربائي: المحرك الكهربائي في السيارات المهجنة معقد للغاية. فإن التقنية الإليكترونية الحديثة تسمح له بأن يعمل كموتور كهربائي وفي نفس الوقت كمولد كهربائي. فعند الحاجة يمكن استخدام تيار من البطارية لعمل تسارع للسيارة. ولكن أثناء عمله كمولد فيمكنه من أن يخفض من سرعة السيارة ويشحن البطارية بالطاقة الكهربائية. الموتور يكون كافي لتسير السيارة بدون الحاجة إلى محرك البنزين.

المولد الكهربائي: المولد الكهربائي يشبه الموتور الكهربائي في التركيب ولكنه يعمل لتوليد الكهرباء. ويستخدم في الغالب في السيارات المهجنة ذات التهجين المتوالي. 

نقل الحركة: يعمل نظام نقل الحركة في السيارات المهجنة نفس عمله في السيارات التقليدية. ففي بعض السيارات المهجنة يستخدم نفس نظام نقل الحركة التقليدي كما في سيارات "هوندا إنسيت" (Honda Insight), والبعض الأخر كما في سيارات " تويوتا بريوس" (Toyota Prius) تستخدم نظام مختلف جذرياً, سوف يأتي الحديث عنه لاحقاً. 









السيارة المهجنة " تويوتا- بريوس" (prius)








تم تصميم السيارة "تويوتا- بريوس" من البداية لتكون كسيارة مهجنة وليس كما في حالة السيارة "هوندا – أينسيت" حيث تم تركيب مكونات السيارة المهجنة على شاسية (جسم) السيارة هوندا- أيكورد. 

وتتميز السيارة "بريوس" بعدم وجود العديد من الأجزاء الموجودة في السيارة التقليدية وكذلك بوجود أجزاء تمت إضافتها للسيارة, وأجزاء تم تعديلها. 

الأجزاء التي تم الاستغناء عنها هي:

- لا يوجد صندوق سرعات يعمل عن طريق النقلات, ولا يوجد صندوق سرعات ميكانيكي أو أوتوماتيكي.

- لا يوجد قابض أو محول عزم, ولكن العجلات متصلة عن طريق تروس بمحرك البنزين أو وحدة (الموتور/ المولد) عن طريق ما يسمى بوحدة تقسيم القدرة.

- لا يوجد مقوم (بادئ حركة) حيث تقوم وحدة (الموتور/المولد) بتقويم محرك البنزين عن طريق مجموعة التروس الكوكبية الموجودة في وحدة تقسيم القدرة. 

- لا يوجد نظام شحن كهربائي, حيث تقوم وحدة (الموتور/ المولد) بتوليد الكهرباء عند الاحتياج إليها.

وقد تم إضافة بعض الأجزاء والوحدات التي سيجيء شرحها فيما بعد كالتالي:

- عدد 2 وحدة (الموتور/ المولد)

- وحدة تقسيم القدرة

- بطارية الجر

وقد تم تعديل في الأجزاء التالية:

- المحرك

- مجموعة تروس التخفيض النهائي

وفيما يلي استعراض للأجزاء الرئيسية لمكونات السيارة بريوس. 



المحرك: 

محرك مصنع من الألمنيوم, و يستخدم نظام عمود كامة علوي مزدوج (DOHC- double overhead cam) ويتبع المحرك دورة أتكنسون وليس دورة أوتو كما في باقي السيارات التقليدية.

دورة أتكنسون: في هذه الدورة يكون شوط القدرة أكبر من شوط الانضغاط (في دورة أوتو شوط القدرة يساوي شوط الانضغاط) نسبة الانضغاط تساوي 10:1و نسبة التمدد تساوي 20:1, وبهذا يمكن الاستفادة من معظم الطاقة الموجودة في غازات الاحتراق وذلك لطول شوط القدرة. ويمكن تكبير شوط القدرة عن شوط الضغط باستخدام تحكم اليكتروني في توقيت فتح وغلق الصمامات. وفي الحقيقة ليس هناك تغيير في الطول الفعلي للشوط ولكن يتم تغيير الطول الفعال عن طريق أطالت مدة فتح الصمامات (حيث لن يبدأ شوط الانضغاط إلا بعد غلق الصمامات). كما تزيد كفاءة المحرك الذي يعمل حسب دورة أتكنسون نتيجة تقليل الفقد في الانسياب (pumping loss). كما أن التحكم في الحمل للسيارة لا يؤدي إلى زيادة الفقد في التدفق (pumping loss). 

ويسمح نظام نقل الحركة (وحدة تقسم القدرة) كما سيأتي ذكرها فيما بعد إلى السماح للمحرك بالبقاء معظم الوقت في المجال الأكثر كفاءة من السرعة والحمل. 

كما عدل تصميم الماكينة لتحسين الأداء:

- ترحيل محور المكبس الطولي عن محور عمود المرفق (offset) بمقدار 12 مم لتقليل الاحتكاك داخل الماكينة, 

- تغير في شكل المكبس, 

- الصمامات لها ساق قصير ونوابض قليلة الكزازة للتقليل الفقد في الطاقة عند فتح الصمامات 

- جعل غرفة مضخة المياه مصبوبة مع جسم المحرك,

- تغيير شكل مسار المياه داخل جسم الماكينة إلى انسياب مستمر, 

- استخدام نظام الإشعال المباشر, 

- التحكم في التوصيل بين بدال البنزين وفتحة الخانق عن طريق الأسلاك وليس الوصلات الميكانيكية.

كما تم تعديل نظام التحكم في الملوثات عن طريق جهاز يقوم بالاحتفاظ بالهيدروكربون الغير محترق بغازات العادم عندما يكون مادة حفاز الغاز(catalyst) باردة وينتظر حتى أن يتم تسخين المادة عن طريق غازات العادم, يسمى هذا الجهاز جهاز الاحتفاظ بالغاز (adsorber). 

كما تم تعديل في نظام التبريد كذلك حيث تم دمج مكثف التكيف والمشع في وحدة واحدة (في السيارات التقليدية يكون المكثف أمام المشع ويفصل بينهما مسافة قصيرة).

وبالإضافة إلى بطاريات إدارة السيارة هناك بطارية 12 فولت لتوفير الطاقة لنظام الإضاءة والملحقات الكهربائية المختلفة. 



وحدة (الموتور/ المولد):

للسيارة " بريوس" عدد أثنين وحدة موتور/ مولد. والوحدتين متشابهين في التركيب ولكن مختلفين في الحجم. وكلاهما عبارة عن موتور كهربائي ثلاث فاز توافقي ذو تيار متردد ومجال مغناطيسي دائم. ويتكون الجزء الدوار من مغناطيس قوي ولا يتصل بأي أسلاك كهربائية. أما الجزء الثابت فبه ثلاثة ملفات. عند مرور التيار في أحدى الملفات ف اتجاه معين فيدور الجزء الدوار في اتجاه معين. وعند مرور التيار بالتتابع في الملفات يتم دوران الجزء الدوار. في حالة التأثير بقوة خارجية في إدارة الجزء الدوار يتولد تيار في ملفات الجزء الثابت ويمكن استخدام التيار بشحن البطارية. وبهذا يمكن لهذه الوحدة أن تستخدم كموتور أو كمولد ويمر التيار من وإلى البطارية على الترتيب. 

وحدة الموتور/ المولد (1) (MG1-motor/generator 1):

وهي الأصغر بالنسبة للوحدة الأخرى. وهي ذات قدرة 18 كيلووات, وتتصل بالترس الشمسي بوحدة تقسيم القدرة. ووظيفة هذه الوحدة هي القيام ببدء إدارة محرك البنزين والتحكم في سرعة دوران محرك البنزين عن طريق توليد كمية مختلفة من القدرة الكهربائية. 

وحدة الموتور/ المولد (2) (MG2- motor/generator 2) :

وهي الوحدة الأكبر حجماً, وتتصل بالترس الحلقي بوحدة تقسيم القدرة المتصلة بتروس التخفيض النهائي ومنها إلى العجلات الأمامية القائدة. و تكون وحدة الموتور/ المولد تلك قادرة على تسير السيارة. وهي ذات قدرة 33 كيلووات. وتسمى هذه الوحدة في بعض الأحيان بموتور الجر. والعمل الأساسي لهذه الوحدة هو أعطاء قدرة للسيارة كموتور كما تعمل كمولد عن طريق استعادة جزء من طاقة فرملة السيارة.



المحولات (inverters): 

حيث أن الموتور/ المولد يعمل عن طريق تيار متردد ثلاثة فاز والبطاريات تعمل بتيار مستمر, فلهذا نحتاج إلى دائرة إليكترونية (المحولات) للتحويل بينهما. وتعمل المحولات على توصيل تيار البطارية إلى الملفات ثم فصله مرة أخرى بسرعة عالية كما تقوم بتغير قيمة التيار ومن ثم العزم. ويمكن الاستفادة من الحث الكهربائي في ملفات الموتور لتوليد تيار أعلى من تيار البطارية مما يرفع العزم بدرجة كبيرة ويجعل الوحدة (MG2) قادرة على تسير السيارة بدون الحاجة إلى ترس تخفيض لتكبير العزم. 



البطارية(battery) :

تتكون بطارية السيارة "بريوس" العالية الجهد من 228 خلية, وجهد الخلية الواحدة 1.2 فولت بجهد إجمالي للبطارية 273.6 فولت, و تماثل الخلية في الحجم حجم البطارية الجافة مقاس د .(D). وتم وضع الخلاية في 38 وحدة كل وحدة تحتوي على 6 خلايا. تجمع جميع الوحدات في مجمع واحد يوضع خلف المقعد الخلفي. وقيمة التيار القصوى المار بالبطارية هو 80 أمبير في التفريغ و50 أمبير في الشحن. وتخزن البطارية طاقة تقدر بـ 6.4 ميجا جول وتكون الطاقة المستفادة 2.56 ميجا جول. وهذه الطاقة كافية لتسارع السيارة بالسائق وراكب حتى 65 ميل/ ساعة (105 كم/ ساعة) 4 مرات دون الحاجة إلى مساعدة من محرك البنزين. وللحصول على هذه الطاقة من البنزين نحتاج فقط إلى 0.23 لتر بنزين. 

وبطارية السيارة معزولة وهي بطارية من النيكل (NiMH – sealed nickel-metal hydride)

ذات جهد 330 فولت وهي تعمل كمخزن لتخزين الطاقة الكهربائية لإدارة السيارة ومساعدة محرك البنزين في عملية التسارع. وبالنسبة لوجود نظام استخلاص الطاقة الفرامل ونظام الموتور/ المولد فلا تحتاج السيارة إلى وصلها بمصدر خارجي للتيار الكهربائي. 

كما يوجد بالسيارة بطارية إضافية ذات جهد 12 فولت, وسعة 28 أمبير ساعة. عند إدارة السيارة يوجد محول من تيار متردد إلى تيار مستمر من نظام الجهد العالي يقوم بإمداد الكهرباء إلى دوائر السيارة المختلفة وكذلك شحن البطارية الإضافية. 



وحدة تقسيم القدرة (PSD- power split device):

يتم تجميع وتوزيع العزم والقدرة لمحرك البنزين ووحدتي الموتور/ المولد عن طريق مجموعة وحدة تروس كوكبية وأطلق عليها بواسطة تويوتا وحدة تقسيم القدرة (PSD). وهذه الوحدة تسمح للسيارة أن تعمل في كلا الحالتين؛ التهجين المتوازي والتهجين المتوالي في نفس الوقت والحصول على بعض المميزات من كل نوع. فيستطيع محرك البنزين إدارة العجلات مباشرة (ميكانيكياً) عن طريق الوحدة, وفي نفس الوقت يمكن سحب جزء من طاقة محرك البنزين لتحويلها إلى كهرباء. والتي يمكن بها شحن البطارية أو تمرر إلى وحدة الموتور/ مولد (1) للمساعدة في إدارة العجلات. و تمكن المرونة في تقسيم الطاقة الميكانيكية/ الكهربائية في وحدة تقسيم القدرة السيارة "بريوس" أن تحسن من استهلاك الوقود وتتحكم في التلوث بشكل كان لا يمكن الوصول إليه في حالة استخدام اتصال ميكانيكي مباشر بين محرك البنزين والعجلات كما في نظام التهجين المتوازي أو يؤدي إلى فقد في الطاقة الكهربائية كما في نظام التهجين المتوالي. 

ووحدة تقسيم القدرة هي مجموعة التروس الكوكبية.تتصل وحدة الموتور/ المولد (1) بالترس الحلقي حيث يتصل الترس بمجموعة التروس الفروقية التي تدير العجلات. ويتصل الموتور/ المولد (2) بالترس الشمسي ويتصل محرك البنزين بحامل التروس الكوكبية. وتعتمد سرعة السيارة على حركة دوران الترس الحلقي الذي يعتمد على حركة جميع الأجزاء (الموتور و المولد , محرك البنزين). 








نظام التحكم في المركبة (VSC- vehicle system control):

نظام التحكم في المركبة هو جهاز يضمن انسياب القدرة بسلاسة والتشغيل السليم لمنظومات السيارة. ويساعد النظام في عمليات شحن, ومؤازرة محرك البنزين, وبدأ تشغيل محرك البنزين. وتعمل على غلق المحرك أثناء السرعة الثابتة وتوقف السيارة لتوفير استهلاك الوقود. وكذلك تقوم بتحويل الموتور الكهربائي إلى مولد عند استخدام الفرملة للمساعدة في شحن البطارية من الطاقة المستخلصة من الفرامل. 



نظام نقل القدرة (eCVT- electronically controlled, continuously variable transmission):

هذا النظام مركب مع نظام الموتور/ المولد. وتعمل على التحكم في محرك البنزين ومصدر الطاقة الكهربائية في إدارة العجلات.



نسبة التخفيض النهائي (final drive ratio): 

الغرض من نسبة التخفيض في السيارة هي جعل العجلات تدور بسرعة أقل من سرعة دوران المحرك لتخفيض السرعة وتكبير العزم. وهذه النسبة في السيارة "بريوس" هي 3.905. ويحصل عليها عن طريق التالي:

- تخفيض في العجلات المسننة المتصلة عن طريق سير عجلة ذات 39 سنّة تعطي الحركة لعجلة ذات 36 سنّة مركبة على العمود المتوسط الأول.

- ترس ذو 30 سنّة, مركب على العمود المتوسط الأول معشق مع ترس ذو 44 سنّة مركب على العمود المتوسط الثاني. 

- ترس ذو 26 سنّة مركب على العمود المتوسط الثاني معشق مع ترس ذو 75 سنّة مركب على عمود الدخل للتروس الفروقية.

- عمود الخرج من التروس الفروقية (لا يوجد اختلاف في السرعات إلا في حالة الدوران).

وبذلك تكون نسبة التخفيض الخلفية هي: (36\39) × (44\30) × (75\26) = 3.905 

ولقد تم استخدام هذه الطريقة حسب ما أعتقد لطول المسافة بين وحدة تقسيم القدرة والتروس الفروقية من ناحية ومن ناحية أخري تقليل الضوضاء والتحميل الجانبي لأعمدة الإدارة. 








العجلات والإطارات:

العجلات مصنوعة من سبيكة الألومونيوم الخفيف ومركب عليها إطارات ذات ضغط نفخ عالي لها مقاومة تدحرج منخفضة. وقطر الإطار 28.2 سم. 



فرامل استرجاع الطاقة: 

يتم استرجاع بعض من الطاقة المفقودة وذلك خلال السير بسرعة ثابتة والتباطؤ وإيقاف السيارة وذلك عن طريق تحويل الموتور إلى مولد.

خواص أخرى للسيارة "بريوس"

· يوجد وسادة هوائية على شكل ستارة أمامية وجانبية وخلفية لمقعد السائق والمقعد الأمامي بجانب السائق.

· نظام منع السرقة.

· نظام أوتوماتيكي لتظليل مرآه النظر للخلف

· شاشة عرض بلورية متعددة المعلومات؛ بيان متابعة مسار الطاقة و استهلاك الوقود و التحكم في المناخ و حالة الصوت داخل السيارة, وبيان درجة الحرارة الخارجية. 

· تحكم في تسير ذاتي للسيارة (Cruise control).

· النظام الذكي لفتح باب السيارة وبدأ إدارتها.

· إدارة السيارة عن طريق زر دفع (Push button start)

· نظام منع غلق العجلات (ABS) مع نظام توزيع الفرامل الإليكتروني (EBD) ونظام مساعدة الفرامل (brake assist)

· نظام التحكم في اتزان السيارة (VSC) 

· نظام دي في دي للملاحة يعمل عن طريق الصوت (Voice-activated DVD navigation system) , بالإضافة إلى الاتصال التليفوني بدون استخدام اليد عن طريق استخدام تقنية البلو توس (Bluetooth) 

· تستخدم مكيف هواء كهربائي يعمل عن طريق المحولات.



جسم السيارة:

تم استخدام شكل انسيابي لتقليل مقاومة الهواء, مع استخدام مواد خفيفة في تصنيعها. 













مواصفات السيارة:



نظام القيادة المجمع للسيارة المهجنة (Hybrid Synergy Drive)

استهلاك الوقود داخل المدينة/ الطريق السريع/ داخل وخارج المدينة
60/ 51/ 55 [ميل/ جالون]

(25.5/ 21.7/23.4[كيلومتر/ لتر] )

محرك البنزين (Gasoline Engine)

النوع (type) 
محرك الومنيوم ذو كامة مزدوجة علوية (DOHC) 16-صمام ذو تحكم ذكي في التوقيت, أربع اسطوانات 

السعة (Displacement)
1.5 لتر (1497 سي سي)

القطر/الشوط (Bore x stroke)
75.0 مم × 84.7 مم

نسبة الانضغاط (Compression ratio)
13.0:1

مجموعة الصمامات (Valve train)
نظام ذكي للتحكم (VVT-i)

نظام السحب (Induction system)
نظام حقن وقود متعدد النقاط (EFI) مع نظام ذكي للتحكم في الخانق (ETCS-i)

نظام الإشعال (Ignition system) 
إليكتروني مع نظام تويوتا للحقن المباشر (TDI)

خرج القدرة (Power output)
76 حصان (57 كيلووات) عند 5000 لفة/دقيقة 

العزم (Torque)
82 رطل. قدم (111 نيوتن.متر) عند 4200 لفة/دقيقة

تصنيف الملوثات (Emission ratings)
تقنية متقدمة سيارة صفر ملوثات تقريباً (AT-PZEV)

الموتور الكهربائي (Electric Motor)

نوع الموتور
موتور توافقي ذو تيار متردد (AC) ومغناطيس دائم

خرج القدرة 
67 حصان (50 كيلووات) عند 1200-1540 لفة/ دقيقة 

العزم
295 رطل قدم (400 نيوتن متر) عند 0-1200 لفة/ دقيقة

الجهد
201.6 فولت

بطارية الجر (Traction Battery) 

النوع 
معزولة ومصنّعة من النيكل للسيارات المهجنة (Ni-MH)

خرج القدرة
28 حصان (21 كيلووات) 

الجهد
201.6 فولت

القدرة الإجمالية للنظام (Hybrid System Net Power) 

الأداء الميكانيكي (Mechanical performance)

نقل الحركة (Transmission)
نقال حركة دائم التغيير متحكم به إليكترونياً (ECVT)

التعليق (Suspension):

أمامي (Front)
مستقل, نظام ماكفرسون بالإضافة إلى عمود أتزان 

خلفي (Rear)
عمود لي بالإضافة إلى عمود أتزان

التوجيه (Steering)
نظام ترس وجريدة 

قطر الدوران (Turning circle)
34.1 قدم (10.39 متر)

الفرامل (Brakes)
فرامل مؤزرة أمامي قرص به تهويه/ خلفي طنابير. مع نظام منع غلق العجلات (ABS) مع نظام الفرامل لاسترجاع الطاقة 

الأبعاد الخارجية بالبوصة ( بالسنتيمتر) (Exterior Dimensions in (cm))

الارتفاع الإجمالي/ العرض/ الطول

(Overall height/ width/ length)
58.1/ 67.9/175.0 (216.2/ 172.5/444.5)

البعد بين المحاور (Wheelbase)
106.3 (270)

البعد بين العجلات(أمامي/ خلفي)

(Track (front/rear))
59.3/58.3 (150.6/148.1)

معامل مقاومة الهواء (Coefficient of drag (Cd)
0.26

الخلوص بين السيارة والأرض (Ground clearance)
4.9 (12.4)

الأبعاد الداخلية أمامية/ خلفية بالبوصة (سم) (Interior Dimensions front/rear in (cm))

الحيز للرأس (Head room)
39.1/37.1 (99.3/94.2)

الحيز للكتف (Shoulder room)
55.3/53.0 (140.5/ 134.6)

الحيز للجنب (Hip room)
51.0/51.6 (129.5/131.1)

الحيز للرجل (Leg room)
41.9/38.6 (106.4/98.0)

الأوزان والسعة (Weight and Capacity)

الوزن الإجمالي (Curb weight)
2890 رطل (12855.4 نيوتن)

سعة الجلوس (Seating capacity)
5

حجم الأشخاص (Passenger volume)
96.2 قدم مكعب (2.7 متر مكعب)

خزان الوقود (Fuel tank)
11.9 جالون (45 لتر)

الإطارات (Tires)

القياسية (Standard)
P185/65R15

الاحتياطية (Spare)
مؤقتة 




* لا يحتاج الموتور الكهربائي أو البطارية إلى أي عملية صيانة خلال العمر التشغيلي للسيارة. وصيانة محرك البنزين يحتاج إلى نفس الصيانة المطلوبة لمحرك السيارات التقليدية وحيث أن المحرك يعمل بسرعات أقل فإنه يحتاج إلى فترات أطول بين الصيانة الدورية. كما أن الفرامل تعمل بنظام استرجاع الطاقة فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى زيادة عمر بطانات الاحتكاك عن السيارات التقليدية.

* وتأتي البطارية مع ضمان 8 سنوات / 100.000 ميل. وقد تم اختبار البطارية في المختبر حيث قدر عمرها التشغيلي 150.000 ميل.

وقد حصلت السيارة "بريوس" على جائزة أحسن سيارة لعام 2004 بالنسبة لسيارات أمريكا الشمالية. كما حصلت السيارة كذلك على جائزة أحسن سيارة في أوربا لعام 2004.

وفي استفتاء قامت به أحدى وكالات الأنباء عن أهم اختراعات تمت في ربع القرن الحالي فلقد جاءت السيارة المهجنة في المركز السادس عشر. 

وقد اتبع نفس النهج العديد من الشركات المصنّعة لتصنيع سيارات مهجّنة, حتى في سيارات الأنشطة الخارجية (SUV) كسيارة فورد إسكيب (Escape-Ford) والشاحنات. 



عيوب السيارة المهجنة:

هناك العديد من الأسئلة التي لا تجد لها أجوبة في الوقت الحالي والتي تخص السيارة المهجنة. فلا أحد يعلم ماذا سيكون سعر السيارة المهجنة كسيارة مستعملة. هذا سؤال صعب حيث أن ثمن البطارية هو 3000 دولار أو أكثر حيث أن صانعي السيارة يضمنون البطارية حتى 160.00 كيلومتر. والسؤال الثاني هو أن الزيادة في سعر السيارة يحتاج إلى تشغيل السيارة 160.000 كليومتر لتوفير في سعر الوقود ليعوض الزيادة في سعر الشراء (3500 دولار). 



السيارة المهجنة وسيارة الديزل:

والآن بالنسبة لمستقبل تقنية السيارات النظيفة (بدون ملوثات) فإن الصراع يدور اليوم بين السيارة المهجّنة وسيارة الديزل. وقد أدى إصدار قانون الهواء النظيف (Clean Air Act) في سنة 1975 إلى جعل حد التلوث القياسي قاسي بالنسبة لمبيعات السيارات الديزل في الولايات المتحدة. وعلى الرغم من أن السيارة الديزل أكثر كفاءة في ناحية الاحتراق فإن خروج ذرات الكربون مع العادم (الأجسام الصلبة) (particulates- soot) أكثر بكثير من سيارات البنزين. أما بالنسبة لأوربا فإن مشكلة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الكرة الأرضية (Global warming) تحظى بأولية كبرى. وتعتبر السيارة المصدر الأساسي لثاني أكسيد الكربون (CO2) المتسبب في المشكلة المسماة بالمحميات (الصوب) الزجاجية (Green house effect). وتعتبر السيارة الديزل أقل من سيارة البنزين في أنتاج غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون (كيلوجرام أو متر مكعب لكل كيلومتر مقطوع). وتؤدي كفاءة الاحتراق في محرك الديزل أن سيارة الديزل تقطع 50% أكثر من مسافة السير (mileage) لسيارة البنزين. 

وتعمل الآن شركة فولكس فاجن إلى الدخول إلى الأسواق بأول سيارة مهجّنة بين محرك الديزل والموتور الكهربائي في سنة 2007. وتعمل شركة بي أم دابليو على تصنيع سيارة تعمل بمحرك بنزين ولكن سوف تستخدم تقنية استرجاع الطاقة من الفرامل وإطفاء محرك البنزين عند التوقف ولكن لن تضيف موتور كهربائي. ويقول المسئول في الشركة أن التقنيات الحديثة في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي سوف يؤدي إلى الحصول على ملوثات قليلة واستهلاك أحسن للوقود بدون الحاجة إلى السيارة المهجنة. كما أن التطور في صناعة المحركات والمنقيات (الفلتر) جعل من السيارة الديزل أكثر نظافة وأقل ضوضاء من السيارة الديزل من 20 سنة ماضية وتحرق السيارة الديزل اليوم وقود أقل بـ 30% وتنتج 25% أقل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون. 

أي من التقنيتين سوف يفوز, ذلك يعتمد على ما يطلبه المشتري. كما سيحدد هذا في المستقبل المشتري في الصين حيث ستصبح أكبر أسواق السيارات منتزعة اللقب من الولايات المتحدة وذلك كما هو متوقع في سنة 2020 .









مقارنة بين السيارات المهجنة وسيارات الديزل (المصدر مجلة نيوزويك الأمريكية 29/11/2004)


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

http://www.rallyat.com/articles/03-turbo/index.htm


----------



## el_rayes (4 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس ونريد منك المزيد


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (5 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع وللامام ياباش مهندس

واظن المهندس امير كان بيسال ع حاجه زي كده .
واظن ان حضرتك لبيت طلبه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا لكم جميعا ايها المتميزون


----------



## ميكانيكي محترم (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير 

تحيااااتي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 مارس 2009)

الف شكر اخى ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا على متابعتكم الفعالة والتى تدفعنى للامام دائمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## boldnaro (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي العزيز على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد ومعلومات ثرية وكاملة كعادتك ،بارك الله فيك .


----------



## العلات (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر للأخ المهندس جمال على هذه المعلومات الممتازة حول السيارة الهجينة وقد كنت أبحث عن هذا الموضوع باللغة العربية ولكني لم أجد ما أريد معرفته حول هذا الموضوع والحمد لله وجدت بعض ما أريد في هذه المقالة ولكن أريد منك أخي العزيز أن تعلمني عن إمكانية استعمالها والمتطلبات التقنية واللوجستية لذلك والبنية التحتية الضرورية لعملها والكلفة المتوقعة لها مستقبلا وإن أمكن للسيارة الكهربائية أيضاً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت 

الأخ المهندس محمود جمال 
اسعدني تواجدك بعد طول غياب ..
شاكر لك ما قدمته من جهد جعله الله في موازينك..
حقيقة أنت عطاء بلا حدود وفقك الله وبارك فيك.


----------



## SS14 (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع مشكوووور


----------



## هيثم طعاني (18 يناير 2010)

رائع مع الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mjbcisy (21 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 
موضوع اكثر من رائع....


----------



## مندوب (2 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزاك خير يابشمهندس


----------



## judiayman (11 فبراير 2010)

thank u too much.


----------



## Ahmed AL Nassry (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا معلومات مفيده حقاً


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## ميادة (1 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا بصراحه مكنش عندي علم بوجود سيارة ماركة تويوتا تعمل بنظام السيارة المهجنه ويارب نقدر نحل مشاكل السيارة المهجنه لنصل لعالم خالي من التلوثوياريت نتكلم في السيارات البيور ومشاكلها


----------



## علي صدام شعيع (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبوو علاء (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع مشكور اخي......


----------



## 0osalaho0 (9 يناير 2014)

مشكور يا باش مهندس افادكم الله موضوع رائع جدا​


----------



## الميكنيكي (24 يناير 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

